# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Hongmeng: كل ما تريد معرفته عن نظام التشغيل الجديد من هواوي

## mohamed73

تعمل  شركة هواوي على إطلاق نظام التشغيل الجديد الذي يحمل الاسم  الرمزي Hongmeng في وقت لاحق من هذا العام، وذلك بعد أزمة الشركة الصينية  مع جوجل والشركات الأمريكية الأخرى، والتي جعلتها تفقد رخصة استخدام نظام  التشغيل أندرويد، بالإضافة لاستخدام معالجات كوالكوم وإنتل، والتي جاءت بعد  قرار من الرئيس التنفيذي دونالد ترامب منح السلطة لوزير التجارة بحظر  تعامل الشركات والجهات الحكومية الأمريكية مع أي شركة تمثل خطرا، وهو  القرار الذي استهدف هواوي. ووفقا للمواقع الإخبارية الصينية، فإن  ريتشارد يو رئيس هواوي كونسيومر ستطلق نظام التشغيل الخاص بها Hongmeng في  وقت لاحق من هذا العام 2019، وهو نظام التشغيل الذي يعمل على الهواتف  الذكية وأجهزة الكمبيوتر والحواسب اللوحية، بالإضافة لأجهزة التلفزيون  والسيارات والأجهزة الذكية القابلة للارتداء، وتدعي هواوي أنه متوافق مع  تطبيقات أندرويد. وسيتمكن المطورون من إعادة تهيئة تطبيقاتهم للعمل مع نظام التشغيل الجديد من هواوي، وذلك على غرار* بلاك بيري 10*  والإصدار المخصص من أندرويد الذي وفرته مايكروسوفت لهواتف لوميا لفترة  قصيرة، لكن كلا النظامين فشلا في حشد المطورين لتوفير تطبيقاتهم، وهو ما  أدى في النهاية لفشلهما. ورغم التقارير الواردة من الصين عن نظام  التشغيل الخاص بهواوي Hongmeng، إلا أن موقع The Information نقل عن مصادر  مطلعة على خطط هواوي، أن نظام التشغيل الجديد الذي يطور داخل هواوي تحت اسم  Project Z منذ عدة سنوات لا يزال في مرحلة التطوير، وأنه بعيدا عن كونه  جاهزا للإطلاق، وحتى في حالة نجاح هواوي في إطلاق النظام، فإن التحدي  الأكبر الذي يواجه الشركة الصينية هو توفير التطبيقات المتوفرة على الأنظمة  المنافسة مثل أندرويد وiOS.لكن Huawei تواجه الآن احتمال فقدان  الوصول إلى نظام التشغيل أندرويد، وهو ما يدفعها لتسريع مشروعها الخاص  بتطوير النظام الخاص بها، حيث من المتوقع أن تعاني الشركة الصينية من ضررا  كبيرا في الأسواق خارج الصين، والتي تمثل حوالي 50 في المئة من مبيعاتها من  الهواتف الذكية، وذلك في حال استمرار مشكلتها مع الشركات الأمريكية.وقال الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تعليقا على العقوبات الأمريكية: “لا أصدق أن الحكومة الأمريكية حجبت  الوصول إلى نظام أندرويد بالنسبة لنا، إنه منتج ليس له أي علاقة بقضايا  أمان الشبكات”، وأضاف: “أن العقوبات تأتي في وقت صعب جدا، وإذا استمرت  ستعيق هواوي من تحقيق أهدافها”. وفي تصريحات جديدة لموقع CNBC، قال  ريتشارد يو أن هواوي لا تزال حتى اليوم ملتزمة باستخدام مايكروسوفت ويندوز  وأندرويد من جوجل، لكن إذا لم تتمكن الشركة من استخدام ذلك، فإن هواوي  ستجهز لخطة بديلة تعتمد على استخدام نظام التشغيل الخاص بالشركة.وأضاف  ريتشارد يو الرئيس التنفيذي لهواوي كونسيومر: “لا نريد أن نفعل ذلك، لكننا  سننضطر لذلك بسبب الحكومة الأمريكية، لا نريد القيام بذلك ولكن ليس لدينا  حل آخر ولا خيار آخر”.

----------


## sirlirkuv3

when is the beta version coming out

----------


## ahmed_atoon

شكراً لمجهودك

----------

